# Nissan Frontier crew cab plow dilemma



## bertisg (Nov 17, 2004)

I have done my investigating between the snowbear and the fisher homestead, by the way, thanks to all those that participate on this site it is an excellent source of hands on opinions. I would like to go with the Fisher Homestead, because I am not only buying it for my driveway, but a friend of mine has a commercial job for an apartment complex, which he has a difficult time getting into some parking spots, which need cleaning that his big trucks can't seem to get into. My concern is that I learned about the Homestead from a local power equipment place. He told me mounting the Homestead would not be a problem it will work. However, I visited the Fisher website and my truck is not listed as a compatible or Fed Reg approved vehicle. When I contacted them directly and asked why, their response was the vehicle had not been tested and the major reason is the Frontiers simply aren't a big enough seller for them to do the crash tests required for the Fed approval. However, It appears the Snowbear will fit on just about every other SUV or light duty truck. Meanwhile the Homestead is a lighter plow and has the great conviences of controls and lights. Besides Fisher seems to be a better name in the business. I don't mind spending the extra bucks, but I want to know if anyone has ever used the Homestead on a Frontier or other truck not listed on the Fisher recommended list. Should I just roll the dice and get the Homestead? Will my front-end be able to handle it and should I go ahead and install Timbrens?


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Hmmm, interesting. I see that on the Fisher web site that Nissan isn't even listed in the vehicle compatibility chart. Only the Titan is listed in the plow search function. If your truck isn't listed then I wouldn't shell out the cash and hope it fits. I also would just go out and buy the Snowbear either if you're going to be doing parking spaces. Check out the Surbanite by Western and see what they offer. Good luck!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

bertisg said:


> I have done my investigating between the snowbear and the fisher homestead, by the way, thanks to all those that participate on this site it is an excellent source of hands on opinions. I would like to go with the Fisher Homestead, because I am not only buying it for my driveway, but a friend of mine has a commercial job for an apartment complex, which he has a difficult time getting into some parking spots, which need cleaning that his big trucks can't seem to get into. My concern is that I learned about the Homestead from a local power equipment place. He told me mounting the Homestead would not be a problem it will work. However, I visited the Fisher website and my truck is not listed as a compatible or Fed Reg approved vehicle. When I contacted them directly and asked why, their response was the vehicle had not been tested and the major reason is the Frontiers simply aren't a big enough seller for them to do the crash tests required for the Fed approval. However, It appears the Snowbear will fit on just about every other SUV or light duty truck. Meanwhile the Homestead is a lighter plow and has the great conviences of controls and lights. Besides Fisher seems to be a better name in the business. I don't mind spending the extra bucks, but I want to know if anyone has ever used the Homestead on a Frontier or other truck not listed on the Fisher recommended list. Should I just roll the dice and get the Homestead? Will my front-end be able to handle it and should I go ahead and install Timbrens?


I wouldn't put a plow on it for insurance reasons if the truck isn't set for one. Have you checked with Pathfinder?


----------



## bertisg (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Western doesn't carry one for the truck. 

Bolensdriver What do you mean check the pathfinder? 

I was really hoping to use the homesteader for the easy controls. The gentlemen that looked at my front end seemed pretty confident it would work. And if I order it through him and it doesn't fit It won't be my loss.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I saw a crew cab Frontier with I believe a Blizzard on it, not 100% it was a decent distance away but looked like the Blizzard light tower.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

bertisg said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Western doesn't carry one for the truck.
> 
> Bolensdriver What do you mean check the pathfinder?
> 
> I was really hoping to use the homesteader for the easy controls. The gentlemen that looked at my front end seemed pretty confident it would work. And if I order it through him and it doesn't fit It won't be my loss.


Pathfinder Snowplows (it's a brand).

Good brand.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

To throw another brand at you, you could go with snoway as well. They do list the frontier on their applications. Just something else to think about! :salute:


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Snoway on my 96 Toyota 4Runner......it was the right plow for the vehicle......

Derek


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a sno-way on my ranger.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

You can get a real plow for your truck, both snoway and blizzard make mounts for the frontier. The blizzard and snoway plows have all the features of a homesteader, but they are BETTER then a homesteader. You are right Fisher makes excellent plows, but their homesteader is plastic and not designed for heave use. The Blizzard or Snoway will be 10 times better IMO. Visit www.sno-way.com or click on the blizzard logo at the top of this page. I would definately add timbrens to that truck along with an aux trans cooler if it does not alredy have one. You also may want to upgrade the alternator.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> You can get a real plow for your truck, both snoway and blizzard make mounts for the frontier. The blizzard and snoway plows have all the features of a homesteader, but they are BETTER then a homesteader. You are right Fisher makes excellent plows, but their homesteader is plastic and not designed for heave use. The Blizzard or Snoway will be 10 times better IMO. Visit www.sno-way.com or click on the blizzard logo at the top of this page. I would definately add timbrens to that truck along with an aux trans cooler if it does not alredy have one. You also may want to upgrade the alternator.


This 10x better stuff can get you in trouble. Do not go overboard if you are new to this stuff and heavier is not always better with plows on what is basically a light weight truck too. A Blizzard to is anything but light and Fisher, Meyer and Western come with a 2 year warranty, Blizzard and Boss do not which is some else to consider if you are new to this "sport"


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

one of the reasons I like my sno way is that it has down pressure making act more like a heavier plow.


----------



## bertisg (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies....I was going to go with the blizzard after I checked it out. They make a 680LT which is 6'8 and is 325lbs for 3k installed. I just checked the sno-way thanks to cja1987 and it is also @ 325lbs. I will call some local dealers on prices. 
But I should definately get Timbrens before I puy plow on or should I wait til the snow season is finished to inspect it?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

cja1987 said:


> You can get a real plow for your truck, both snoway and blizzard make mounts for the frontier. The blizzard and snoway plows have all the features of a homesteader, but they are BETTER then a homesteader. You are right Fisher makes excellent plows, but their homesteader is plastic and not designed for heave use. The Blizzard or Snoway will be 10 times better IMO. Visit www.sno-way.com or click on the blizzard logo at the top of this page. I would definately add timbrens to that truck along with an aux trans cooler if it does not alredy have one. You also may want to upgrade the alternator.


I agree totally. The Blizzards are way better than the homesteader. I guess it all depends on what you plan on doing. SInce you will be plowing commercially I would opt for a heavier plow.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

bertisg said:


> Thanks for the replies....I was going to go with the blizzard after I checked it out. They make a 680LT which is 6'8 and is 325lbs for 3k installed. I just checked the sno-way thanks to cja1987 and it is also @ 325lbs. I will call some local dealers on prices.
> But I should definately get Timbrens before I puy plow on or should I wait til the snow season is finished to inspect it?


Hitch it up and see how it carries it and go from there


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> This 10x better stuff can get you in trouble.


Why? Because there are much better plows, in the same price range that are suited for the truck. Besides if you read through the thread fisher does not make a mount for the frontier.

I don't know if you are aware that blizzard is not another word for 810. They make lightweight plows as well with the 680LT weighing in around 355 LBS and the 720LT about 370 LBS. The snoway only weighs 325 LBS. ALL are better then the homesteader, why, because they build them like the rest of their line, ie the blizzard 720 resembles the 860, same basic hydraulice, etc. Does a plastic, light duty, homesteader remind you of anything else fisher makes? I don't think so. It even has a Full trip unlike the rest of the line. And how much more do the blizzards and snoways weigh then the homesteader? I would not be suprised if the snoway is a little LIGHTER. The frontier can handle any of the plows i mentioned, the homesteader is not built nearly as well as blizzard and snoway. He did say he would be doing more then just his drive so he may (and has alredy) consider a stronger plow that is still suited for his truck.

My advice was given knowing what kind of truck i was talking about, and knowing what kind of plows i was talking about. He did not seem to know alot about the other 2, he only mentioned the homesteader, but that is a moot point, fisher does not even make a mount for it. I don't think the other 2 you mentioned (western+meyer) make a mount either. So please explain where my advice can "get anyone into trouble". Sport.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Why? Because there are much better plows, in the same price range that are suited for the truck. Besides if you read through the thread fisher does not make a mount for the frontier.
> 
> I don't know if you are aware that blizzard is not another word for 810. They make lightweight plows as well with the 680LT weighing in around 355 LBS and the 720LT about 370 LBS. The snoway only weighs 325 LBS. ALL are better then the homesteader, why, because they build them like the rest of their line, ie the blizzard 720 resembles the 860, same basic hydraulice, etc. Does a plastic, light duty, homesteader remind you of anything else fisher makes? I don't think so. It even has a Full trip unlike the rest of the line. And how much more do the blizzards and snoways weigh then the homesteader? I would not be suprised if the snoway is a little LIGHTER. The frontier can handle any of the plows i mentioned, the homesteader is not built nearly as well as blizzard and snoway. He did say he would be doing more then just his drive so he may (and has alredy) consider a stronger plow that is still suited for his truck.
> 
> My advice was given knowing what kind of truck i was talking about, and knowing what kind of plows i was talking about. He did not seem to know alot about the other 2, he only mentioned the homesteader, but that is a moot point, fisher does not even make a mount for it. I don't think the other 2 you mentioned (western+meyer) make a mount either. So please explain where my advice can "get anyone into trouble". Sport.


Unless you are comparing it to a very cheap snow bear plow, no plow is 10x better than another one not matter how you do your math.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> Unless you are comparing it to a very cheap snow bear plow, no plow is 10x better than another one not matter how you do your math.


Ok fair enough, i said what i was comparing it to. Iam just trying to relate the point that the homesteaders are not built like blizzards and snoways. So i was exxagerating with the 10 X thing but iam trying to show contrast in what will work for the guy and what may not hold up as well, with reguards to the plowing that he plans on doing.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

As to the original question, I would go ahead and pick up some timbrens and install them before you get the plow mounted. I have seen frontiers with plows, both stock and with timbrens. Even with a light plow they sag at least 2", with the timbrens, not much sag at all. Just from what i have seen.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus said:


> Unless you are comparing it to a very cheap snow bear plow, no plow is 10x better than another one not matter how you do your math.


Tarkus, you need to chill out and take a step back. You will get a bad reputation around here and eventually get banned. Relax and try to learn something.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Tarkus, you need to chill out and take a step back. You will get a bad reputation around here and eventually get banned. Relax and try to learn something.


Hey I am chilled guy but the 10x statement is based on personel preferance not fact and a newbie looking for info need facts not gut feelings and I have not played any favorites with plows here other than the cost of some and their warranties which users new to the "sport" may not know about. Why is that a "crime"


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)




----------

